# Scissor Hinge Werewolf



## Rufus (Sep 3, 2013)

Hi,
First time poster... just thought I'd share this year's main creation. Built after watching Widowmaker's how-to. Needs some finishing touches, but I think it will do the scare trick. I'll post more of my props if you like... thanks.






Woody


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice job! Looks like you get a pretty fair distance out of him too!!


----------



## RowlandHarris (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice! Any pics on how you did it mechanically?


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Cool!
That thing would give a great head butt!


----------



## Rufus (Sep 3, 2013)

@Rowland... here ya go...


----------



## RowlandHarris (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks! It looks like you used square tube aluminum for the scissors... right? I love the compactness of the scissors. Wonder if I could do it with a motor... maybe using threaded rod.


----------

